# ATX sin cable blanco -5V CC



## ecotronico (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Compré una fuente ATX de 520 W, la cual no viene con el cable blanco que corresponde a una salida de -5V CC. El problema es que mi placa si utiliza esta tensión para poder funcionar y el PC no arranca (supongo que a eso se debe ).
Entonces mi consulta es: si es factible utilizar un regulador 7905 para obtener esos -5V. Pretendo conectarlo entre -12V CC y COMUN. Tengo dudas con los condensadores, con el disipador y si es necesario incluir algún diodo, porque no se cuanto es el consumo por el borne -5V. La placa es del año 2000-2002 aprox, AMIBIOS, para Pentium 4.

Les dejo algunos enlaces con un poco de información:

Fuente de alimentacion ATX con problemas

Cualquier ayuda o comentario es bienvenido,

Saludos a todos!


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 10, 2010)

... Bueno, el asunto es que descubrí que la placa madre no arrancaba porque tenía un "jumper" en posición incorrecta. Me imagino que bloqueaba la BIOS o algo así. De todas formas implementé una salida de -5Vcc:

Primero abrí la fuente de poder (ATX 520W) para ver si había algún borne disponible con salida -5V; si bien aparecía en la serigrafía de la tarjeta de la fuente, no logré identificar la salida correcta, comprobando con ella encendida y un voltímetro ---> *¿Alguna idea?*

Luego desconecté y procedí a armar el siguiente circuito:



Desde una fuente de poder quemada, saqué un cable blanco junto con el respectivo PIN y lo incluí en el conector de la ATX. Así que ahora están todas las tensiones alimentando la placa madre.

Para armar el circuito utilicé la hoja de datos del fabricante:

http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/2149/l7905c.pdf

Los condensadores son electrolíticos y los saqué de unas tarjetas de TV antigua.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola metalmetropolis, suena raro que una fuente ATX no traiga línea de -5v, sobra algún espacio en el conector? Podes poner algunas fotos de la fuente?

Por otro lado, es posible obtener -5v desde los -12v con el circuito que pusiste, pero no es aconsejable porque la línea de -12v tiene poca capacidad de corriente y podés quemar la fuente.



metalmetropolis dijo:


> Desde una fuente de poder quemada, saqué un cable blanco junto con el respectivo PIN y lo incluí en el conector de la ATX. Así que ahora están todas las tensiones alimentando la placa madre.


No entiendo que hiciste ahi, podes explicar mas detallado?

Otra cosa, acordate que podes probar la fuente sin conectarla a la PC, puenteando el cable verde del conector con cualquier negro (GND).

Saludos.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 10, 2010)

Gracias por contestar, Lord Chango.

Para el día jueves subiré algunas fotos, incluyendo la tarjeta de la fuente ATX de 520W, porque he tenido algunos problemas con mi cámara y el PC (lógico). Así que desde mi trabajo las enviaré.

Yo también tengo dudas con esta fuente que me compré, pero así viene. Ya he leído que el cable blanco ya no es utilizado por las placas madre actuales. Creo que las placas antiguas que incluyen ranuras ISA, utilizaban -5Vcc.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 12, 2010)

Acá dejo algunas fotos de la fuente:

http://www.4shared.com/file/AV9Q-cuQ/ATX_520.html

Explico:
ATX_250_00.jpg --> Fuente original, quemada.
ATX_520_01.jpg --> Fuente que recientemente compré.
ATX_520_02.jpg --> Detalle tarjeta, donde se aprecia "-5V" en serigrafía.
Luego siguen detalles de esta fuente de 520W.
Las fotos 04, 05 y 06 muestran el conector por ambos lados y los pines (sin cable blanco).
La foto 07 es el cable blanco con su respectivo pin, que simplemente  corté desde la fuente ATX antigua, para acoplarlo a la nueva con el circuito que expuse.


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 12, 2010)

Che, que fuente mas rara! Je. Que no traiga el cable de -5v es bastante raro. Hace mucho que la compraste, no podes reclamarla?
Decis que probaste si había -5v en donde figura la serigrafía? Probaste seguir las pistas desde ahí para atras?

La verdad es todo un tema hacer una salida de -5v desde la de -12v, por el tema de la poca corriente que entrega, pero bueno, seria cuestión de probar.

Por el momento no se que otra cosa podrias hacer, por ahi alguien tiene otra idea.

Saludos.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 12, 2010)

Se me había olvidado comentar que la fuente que compré trae 24 pines, de los cuales 4 son desmontables. Mi placa madre solo usa 20.
En el siguiente enlace se explica un poco mejor los bornes:
http://www.smpspowersupply.com/connectors-pinouts.html

...Ahora entiendo la razón de no incluir el cable blanco.
De todas formas revisaré bien y con cuidado la tarjeta de la fuente ATX, para ver si encuentro los -5V.

En este otro enlace explican como adaptar conector de 24 a 20 pines:
http://www.smps.us/20-to-24pin-atx.html
Por lo que entendí, se debe agregar un regulador de tensión.

De hecho, encontré este esquemático, en el cual se aprecia un regulador, arriba a la derecha:
http://www.smpspowersupply.com/ATX_power_supply_schematic.pdf

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 12, 2010)

los cuatro pines desmontables son para alimentar al micro

si la fuente trae 24 pins todos juntos el cable blanco no se usa si es de 20 pins si trae cable blanco


----------

